Ask HN: What are some popular meetups you attend or recommend people to attend - technological
======
auslegung
All of mine are local so I’m not sure how they would help. Maybe you’re asking
what kinds of meetups? If so, I attend mostly ones that are relevant to my
career, software engineering, and they fall into two categories: networking or
networking plus educational

